# Disassembling  .NET and recompiling



## moproblems99 (Aug 6, 2019)

Anyone familiar with disassembling and recompiling .NET applications?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 6, 2019)

Use a .NET reflector like ILSpy: http://www.ilspy.net/


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 6, 2019)

I was using something similar but having strange problems on recompilation.  I have worked around it but wondering if it was just a problem with the disassembler.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 6, 2019)

The decompilation isn't going to be perfect.  Some things may have to be fixed.

There's methods to prevent decompiling and pretty much any commercial software is going to have used those techniques.


----------

